# Logitech G533 - Mikrofon zu leise



## Trolli91 (4. April 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir kürzlich ein neues Headset gekauft, ein Logitech G533. An sich ist es wunderbar, doch ich habe das Problem, dass das Mikrofon viel zu leise ist. Beispielsweise über TS (aber auch Skype / Steam Call) berichten meine Gesprächspartner, dass man meinen Ton megamäßig aufdrehen muss damit man mich überhaupt hört. Das Mikrofon ist drahtlos an den PC angebunden und ich habe keine gesonderte Soundkarte.
Zuvor hatte ich ein kabelgebundenes Headset mit integriertem Soundchip und dort hatte immer alles wunderbar funktioniert, heißt: Mein Mikrofon war lautstärketechnisch "auf der Höhe" mit allen anderen.

Woran genau kann das liegen? Ich habe den Mikrofon Pegel bereits auf 100 gestellt, dennoch bin ich ziemlich leise. Ich habe im Verdacht dass es eventuell mein Soundchip vom Board ist (Asrock Z77 Pro 4m) und eine gesonderte Soundkarte Abhilfe schaffen könnte. Kann es aber auch andere Ursachen haben die ich zuvor ausprobieren könnte? Hat da jemand Ideen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. April 2019)

Windows: Headset Mikrofon zu leise - Verstaerkung erhoehen | Tippscout.de
Mikrofone viel zu leise, kein Mikrofon Boost?
Warscheinlich auch ein Realtek Onboard Soundchip,von daher auch mal über diesen versuchen.
Über die Logitech Software selber geht auch nix?

EDIT:
Wobei bei Headsets das Mikrofon fast immer der Schwachpunkt ist und Streamer in der Regel immer ein Standalone Mikro nutzen mit Teleskophalterung.


----------



## JackA (4. April 2019)

Das G533 arbeitet autark, entweder es liefert die Lautstärke oder nicht, da kannst du über Hardware nicht nachhelfen.


----------



## Trolli91 (7. April 2019)

Hallo, danke für die Antworten! Ich dachte eigentlich dass ich E-Mailbenachrichtigungen an habe und so informiert werde wenn eine Antwort kommt, aber.. offenbar habe ich es doch nicht 

Ich habe mal "spaßeshalber" die Treiber aktualisiert und mit, sowie ohne die Logitech - Software getestet. Nach dem Treiberupdate ist es wohl ein klein wenig besser geworden, aber immer noch weit weg von dem was man erwarten kann. 
Da mein Headset im laufenden Betrieb auszugehen drohte (Akku leer) habe ich es während der Benutzung an das Stromkabel gehangen und mir wurde attestiert dass ich mich auf einmal viel besser anhören würde. Offenbar hat das Headset Probleme mit der Stromversorgung ohne angeschlossenes Netzteil? Ich nehme mal an dass es kein "Feature" sondern ein Defekt ist. Kann man da selbst irgendwas machen oder sollte ich es lieber zurückschicken? Das wäre bereits die 2. Retoure von mir, bei der ersten gab es Probleme bei der gleichzeitigen Benutzung von Mikro + Sound (da bekommt man ja fast schon ein schlechtes Gewissen...  )

Vielen lieben Dank bereits für eure Antworten!


----------



## tandel (7. April 2019)

Die Mikrofonkapseln in den (Kabellosen) Headsets taugen oft nicht viel. Da scheint es auch Serienstreuungen zu geben.
Ich hate bei meinem Creative Rage 3D die Mikrofonkapsel ein ähnliches Problem, leise und sehr schlecht verständlicher Mikrofonton.
Ich habe dann eine Mikrofonkapsel eines Zalman-ZM-MIC1-Mikrofon eingelötet und plötzlich war der Mikrofonton um Klassen besser.

Man muss "nur" wissen, wo das heiße Ende beim Lötkolben ist, dann sollte das ganz einfach sein. Oder man sucht sich halt jemanden, der das kann.


----------



## JackA (7. April 2019)

Nein, an der Mikrofonkapsel liegt es nicht. Wireless gibt einfach von der Bandbreite nicht mehr her. Jedes Wireless Headset quer durch die Bank hat ne beknackte Aufnahmequali.
YouTube


----------



## tandel (7. April 2019)

@JackA$$ 
Ja, das Video kenne ich. Das G533 im Video hat nach meinen Maßstäben eine ausreichend verständliche Sprachqualität und damit im Teamspeak& Co zu kommunizieren. Hört man Unterschiede zu den anderen kabellosen Headsets, dem Kabelheadset oder dem (vermutlich professionellen) Mikrofon, das nicht zu sehen ist? Na klar!

Die Frage ist halt, über welches Problem wir hier sprechen. Unverständlich und sehr leise im Teamspeak?  Das konnte zumindest ich mit der neuen Mikrofonkapsel lösen. Alle Leute dachten, ich hätte mir ein neues Headset gekauft und waren ab diesem Zeitpunkt zufrieden.

Würde ich mit diesem Mikrofon eine Podcast- oder Streamerkarriere starten? Natürlich nicht, dafür gibt es andere Lösungen.


----------



## Trolli91 (7. April 2019)

Das Problem ist ja...: Prinzipiell geht es. Strom(!)kabel ran und die Qualität ist sehr gut (Übertragung erfolgt deswegen ja trotzdem kabellos an den Rechner). Nur im Akkubetrieb bin ich leise und höre mich "komisch" (nicht unverständlich, aber nicht "wie ich") an. Das Mikrofon ist also durchaus in der Lage die richtige Qualität zu übermitteln, lediglich im Akkubetrieb eben nicht. Kann man das in irgendeiner Form umgehen? offenbar ist die Sendeleistung im Akkubetrieb zu niedrig und müsste irgendwie erhöht werden, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt möglich ist und wenn ja wie? Oder ob ich nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe und bei anderen das Problem nicht auftreten würde.


----------



## JackA (7. April 2019)

Hast du iergend ein Störgerät zwischen Sender und Empfänger? (externe Festplatte, Smartphone, Kühlschrank etc.?)


----------

